# Looking for an Architect



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

My firm is renovating a Large Villa in Jumeirah. We need plans drawn on an immediate basis by someone that had flexibility to come to sight with short notice. We are looking at a major overhaul of the facade of the building and some interior rehab and redesign. Please let me if you or someone you know might fit this description and we can get in touch. email is bartreh at gmail

Bart


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I have sent a copy of this to a friend who is married to an Architect, so fingers crossed she will come back to you


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Geordie

Bart


----------



## nrscosta (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello Bart

I had view that you were searching for an architect. I'm a Urban/design Planner and I want to move and work in Dubai. Does the job fits on me?


----------

